# Trek Skye S or Specialized Myka Step 26



## cloudbuster (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi the wife tasked me to get her one of this bikes, last time we when to the LBS they dint have either in.
She 5'4'' with about 27'' inseam.

Skye S - Trek Bicycle

Specialized Bicycle Components

I think im heading more towards the trek but any comments are welcome!
Thanks!


----------



## mudgirl (Jun 19, 2007)

cloudbuster said:


> Hi the wife tasked me to get her one of this bikes, last time we when to the LBS they dint have either in.
> She 5'4'' with about 27'' inseam.


They're both fairly similar. What sort of riding does she want to do with her new bike?


----------



## cloudbuster (Dec 14, 2011)

Paved road, unpaved road, park grass and pull the kid trailer.


----------



## mudgirl (Jun 19, 2007)

I don't think you could go wrong with either one for those purposes. The Trek looks like it has slightly better components on it. I think it really comes down to which one she likes best "on paper" in the case that she can't see it in person.


----------

